# Looking for a vet in Gent



## altom (Sep 12, 2009)

First of all can I thank Keith Chesterfield for the great work he is does keeping the vets register up to date and especially getting all the info into google maps.


We are planning to stay for 5 days middle of October in Gent and hence I am looking for a convenient and inexpensive vet in that city. Has any member used a vet that can deal with a Pet passport at Gent? Any information would be extremely helpful. thanks

alun


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I am sorry to hijack this thread so early on BUT, when I saw the title....... looking for a vet in Gent.......

my thoughts immediately went to Limericks......

this seems like an excellent start to a Limerick.........


While looking for a vet in Gent........



I had better stop before I start....... sorry for being {offtopic}

Dave


----------



## altom (Sep 12, 2009)

Good evening Dave

That's why I chose those words in that order!! Funny I wondered who would pick it up!! First Prize goes to you...who else Dave


----------



## altom (Sep 12, 2009)

I suppose best thing to do would be to ask at the camp site we will be staying at Camping Blaarmeersen they should be able to advise me hopes!!


----------

